# Nov 1 -- Halloween City End of Season Entire Store Sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got my email from Halloween City telling about the extended hours for the last 3 Days, along with a 20% off coupon on one item and the annoucement that they will be having a year end clearance of 50% off the entire store starting Nov 1.


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

So you CAN Combine the 20% off coupon with the 50% off?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There 20% off coupons have a 10/31 expiration date on them. So no.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Many of the props in my local store were 50 percent off yesterday. I bought a few things but most of the good stuff was gone. And some of the stuff that was left was damaged so I would want even more than half off.


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got back from the Spirit Halloween in Berkeley. They had ALOT of animatronics and a few good static props. I got the Eaten Alive guy, John Doe, Crawling Zombie, and a few other good ones, fog machine, juice for about $300. They still have 2 Bloody Mary mirrors, busts, candelabras, Grave Digger, Harvester, Zombies, SO almost everything they had is still there. 

ALL of the displays (cardboard ones: Ghostface house, Altar with the fencing/Bloody Mary prop wall holder/Cemetery sign) are $50! I dont have the space but I know someone will.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

Last year when we asked if Halloween city did a clearance sale we were told no that they send it all back to a warehouse. I guess they changed things this year. too bad we are broke until Thursday.


----------



## 13thour (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got back, I got 8 clown costumes (child and adult) 2 evil clown masks, and 5 little hanging ghouls (for a evil clown baby's mobile) didn't know it then but a carnevil theme is set for next yr. All of it was 45$ im happy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Trace, I think you meant to post under the Spirit Halloween thread. People should know that Halloween City deosn't have those props.

I stopped in a local HC and very few props were left. Mostly costumes and accessories. This was pretty much the situation at the HC that is closest to me on the night before Halloween and they weren't on clearance then either.


----------

